
What can be done to prevent Berlin-style attacks in modern cities? - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/dec/20/what-can-be-done-to-prevent-berlin-style-attacks-in-modern-cities
======
basicplus2
Bollards around events

